# RootsNeverDie



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

*RootsNeverDie 2.0L stroker build*

I get back to the states from my deployment in just over a month from now and this build will begin immediately. Pics will come when I get back. I'm expecting to see some good numbers out of this. 

EDIT: Been back since the second week of October and went to work right away on the car. Had to fix a couple small issues before the "build" started. It would have been nice to have some extra hands tearing out the engine/trans but I couldn't wait for people to get off work so I got it done in around 11 hrs by myself to include labeling every sensor/location of sensor. 

I want to thank Clay @ CTS for a huge help in putting together all my parts and answering some "hmm go with this part? or go with that part?" :beer: 

I'm also going to do a bit more cleanup in the engine bay: 
-P/S relocation 
-Coolant bottle delete 
-Battery relocation 

GLI build Project “RootsNeverDie” 

Current: 
1.8T 20v 
-Uni MAFless 870cc w/ 870cc injectors 
-2.0L stoker kit JE 9.5:1 stroker pistons tool steel pins w rifle drilled rods 
-Calico coated rod bearings 
-Calico coated main bearings 
-ARP 2000 rod bolts 
-IE dowel pin kit 
-stoker kit head gasket kit 
-ARP 10mm head bolt kit 
-Kinetic T3/T4 manifold 
-Precision 50trim 63ar 
-42DD 3” downpipe 
-SAI, EGR, Evap, N249 delete 
-ECS 20mm wheel spacers (rear) 
-APR drop in fuel pump 
-42DD stealth catch can 
-.:R32 75mm throttle body 
-CTS SEM intake manifold fmic kit w/ 2.5” pipping and 750hp Kinetic core 
-New oil pump 
-Fluidampr crank pully w/ new ARP crank bolt 
-IE manual 06a manual timing belt kit 
-Wavetrac 02m lsd with arp bolt kit 
-Bosh super 044 inline fuel pump 
-2.0 FSI coilpacks w/ coil pack adapters 
-3” 42DD catback 
-BFI stage 2 motor + tranny + dogbone mounts 
-Greddy profec 2 spec B EBC 
-Innovative MTX-L electronic O2 AFR gauge 
-Clutchmasters FX850 Twin Disk w/ Aluminum flywheel 
-SEM intake manifold 
-Tial BOV 
-2.0L stoker kit JE 9.5:1 stroker pistons tool steel pins w rifle drilled rods 
-IE dowel pin kit 
-stoker kit head gasket kit 
-ARP 10mm head bolt kit 

Interior: 
-ECS crome accent euroswitch 
-Kenwood 7120 Double-din 
-Custom home made red LED lights 
-CiM boost/vac gauge 


Whats to come: 
-Calico coated rod bearings 
-Calico coated main bearings 
-Comp Turbo CT4-6062 -----This wont be til later in the year-------50 trim for now 

-AWP head --fully built-- 

-Koni coilovers 

Also ordered up some Dr. ColorChip to fix all my nasty rock chips and a couple shopping cart scratches. Later in the spring she will get a fresh coat of paint. But that's the project for 2012...to fix any interior/exterior issues. 

eace: 

What kind of numbers do YOU think I'll have? Free net cookies for the person who gets closest!! 

Edit: updated parts list to reflect current purchases 

The Car:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

This looks like it will be good :thumbup:


----------



## j.burton50 (Oct 20, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> -SEM intake manifold
> -.:R32 75mm throttle body
> -CTS SEM intake manifold w/ 2.5” pipping and 750hp Precision core


 your going to put 2 intake manifolds on it? :wave:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

j.burton50 said:


> your going to put 2 intake manifolds on it? :wave:


 :laugh: Thanks man. Its edited. I meant SEM fmic kit


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

your taking off the eurojet kit???


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> your taking off the eurojet kit???


 Yup. It will be for sale as soon as I get back in a month.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:i want it lol..pm me whe you want to get rid of it. and the condition of it. thank you


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:i want it lol..pm me whe you want to get rid of it. and the condition of it. thank you


 Condition: Perfect, only had it on the car for ~5k miles 
I did have to trim the charge pipe that comes directly off the turbo a little bit so It could fit. Maybe took 1/2 in. off


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup:sounds good pm me when your ready..ok im done thread jacking


----------



## manyDUBs (Dec 26, 2002)

425whp


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Twopnt016v said:


>


 Chill yo chill haha I'll have pics up as soon as I get back stateside


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

desertdubs_C said:


> Chill yo chill haha I'll have pics up as soon as I get back stateside


 :laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking forward to the build


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Finally back from my deployment. I came home to a housefull of sweet go fast goodies. It was like Christmas!!! 

Pics will be posted tomorrow. 
So far I got the Greddy spec B boost controller installed. Low boost 10psi Hi boost 18psi. This is only until I tear the engine out to do the stoker build...then it will be 25psi + :laugh: 
Hella tails are in too. Lots of updates with pics to come tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Hooty's thread has a link to Tony @ FFE making some sick power on a **OOps JB5857 w/ supporting mods. He's on a full tube manifold, but at sub 20psi it was making high 4xx's power wise.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok so I know I said I would post pics a few days ago but I've been waiting for my other parts to get in. They will be here on the 19th so tomorrow Im getting a head start on tearing the motor out. Pics will be taken during the disassembly. Hold onto your panties... :beer::beer: for tonight.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Was only able to work on the car for a few hrs today. Tomorrow I'll have the engine/trans out and all my parts should be here  for now its :beer: time


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Been busy with my Passat part out but here she is on the stand. Waiting for a poly drive head bolt tool to come in so I can tear her down.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Block is going off to the machine shop hopefully Friday if I can get out of work. They said it would take about a week to get done with the other projects they have going on right now. Just ordered up my new SEM intake manifold. Should have her up and running by Thanksgiving. 

Progress pics to come in a couple days when I tear down the block. I'm giving the machine shop a bare block and cyl head to work with.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Got a sweet new package today....










Thanks CTS :beer:
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I just dropped the block and cylinder head off at the machine shop. Soon ill get it back with new displacement!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ev's (Mar 31, 2008)

Gonna be serious! opcorn:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

how much hp did you have before?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

HidRo said:


> how much hp did you have before?


Not exactly sure. Before I went BT I had the K03s maxed out at 23 psi daily with decent supporting mods. I only ran 18 psi on BT to keep things safe. Hell I was only able to drive it for 2 weeks before I got sent out on a 200 day deployment with a 6 day notice. 95k miles on the stock clutch and it was just starting to show signs of slippage. 
Oh BTW 23 psi on a K03s WILL cause the turbo to die. Smoked like a damn cheap French hooker.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Gonna be good :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

got my big port SEM in today!! To paint or not to paint? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

I like the stock finish... when it's a little aged and starting to get crappy looking... paint/powder then =]


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> I like the stock finish... when it's a little aged and starting to get crappy looking... paint/powder then =]


Agreed. I've got to get everything put back together and 100% before I tear it back apart for the little stuff. Should be getting my bored out block from the machine shop early next week :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Fvcking progress :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> I like the stock finish... when it's a little aged and starting to get crappy looking... paint/powder then =]


Powder it now. While it's apart and the engine's out. No time like the present


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

groggory said:


> Powder it now. While it's apart and the engine's out. No time like the present


While everything is out I would really like to coat the trans, IC piping, Intake mani, and valve cover. But I have to wait for my friend to finish building his new oven. Its nice to know someone who does powder coating and lives right around the corner. 
But all the nice coating may have to wait. I have a feeling I may be getting orders soon so I have to get all the wrench turning done before I make it all look good.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Got the trans taken apart. Old differential is ready to be replaced with the new Wavetrac LSD. Would have had it done but helped a friend start his VR6T project. Now its time for some :beer::beer:

Sorry for the phone pics. I'll take pics with the DSLR tomorrow.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

builtvw said:


> :thumbup:


X2


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

desertdubs_C said:


> got my big port SEM in today!! To paint or not to paint?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


paint it


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Paint it is. Just the other day I got a new contact on base who paints. Just so happens to have a very clean MK5 .:R32. 

I'm not a painter but I'm more than willing to give it a shot if I can't get it "professionally" done by my buddy. I'll rattle can the piss out of parts all day but it still wont turn out as clean. 

Weather and lack of resources has slowed the LSD install. I'm getting the engine back this week from the machine shop. Got my ECU back the other day from uni with my new 830cc file loaded. :thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

An unexpected delay. Got a call from the machine shop today. Turns out my fsi crank had been turned 010 thousands so I now have to order new bearings 010 thousands larger to make this work. In the end this shouldn't be too much of a delay since I'm still collecting the money for my new clutch kit. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Picking up my engine and cylinder head from the machine shop tomorrow! Then its reassembly time. Should be a good weekend. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Cylinder head all cleaned and ready for cams to go back in. 




















Also a nice new 83mm bore shortblock


















All nasty phone pics will be replaced with slr pics soon. :beer:


----------



## JettaShi (Jan 2, 2011)

This is sick! Welcome home man! :beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice build, subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

idk how i missed this thread, but just say it. 
very nice.:thumbup:
and welcome home brother.
and on Veterans day too.:laugh:




desertdubs_C said:


> Finally back from my deployment. I came home to a housefull of sweet go fast goodies. It was like Christmas!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:beer:

450, btw.

i saw you have an R32 TB, what advantage does this have of the stock TB?
i have an MTX-L AFR gauge. love it. i made a DIY its in Groggery's diy page for when you need it.
and i didnt see on your list, so its prolly no. are you gonna run w/m?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> idk how i missed this thread, but just say it.
> very nice.:thumbup:
> and welcome home brother.
> and on Veterans day too.:laugh:
> ...



The 75mm throttle body has the best flow with SEM intake. Dyno results have shown a great increase over stock, even over the 80mm hemi tb. After I get everything fine tuned ill run w/m. Not sure what brand yet. Looking at snow but may change my mind. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

desertdubs_C said:


> The 75mm throttle body has the best flow with SEM intake. Dyno results have shown a great increase over stock, even over the 80mm hemi tb. After I get everything fine tuned ill run w/m. Not sure what brand yet. Looking at snow but may change my mind.
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


oh i see.
keep up the good and post more pics.:thumbup:
opcorn:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a teaser but you know what the masking means! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Block is now painted. Rings are file fitted. Slow progress at the moment but it is a busy time during the holiday season. 

Oh and I finally got all the rivets out of the stock diff. Only thing is the ring gear is stuck on the diff. Going to get on it again in the morning.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

desertdubs_C said:


> Only thing is the ring gear is stuck on the diff.


Torch it. Heat=expansion=gear comes off


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

87vr6 said:


> Torch it. Heat=expansion=gear comes off


Thought about that. A friend is coming over with his torch this morning. Time to do werk! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Small but giant update. Been busy with military stuff...pain but whatever. Anyway, today I received orders to Luke afb in Phoenix AZ. I now have a timeframe of when all this car stuff has to be done. Or at least in running condition so I can continue the build at my new location. I'll be leaving New Mexico sometime in Feb. 

Oh and a stupid delay: ordered new oil squirters from the "stealership", received my order yesterday. 2 of them weren't in the box. Called the dealer only to find they were on back order so as soon as those get in I'll be assembling everything. Really doesn't take too long to assemble an engine. Just annoying I have to wait...RANT OVER 

:beer::beer: everyone

---ring gear came off quickly once torch was used---


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Because electronic is the way to go. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Because electronic is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


:thumbup: 

Time to get down to business breh


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Time to get down to business breh


Workin on it! haha I've got the rest of this week off work so expect a LOT of good updates. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Workin on it! haha I've got the rest of this week off work so expect a LOT of good updates. :thumbup::thumbup:


Git R dun :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Some say it's what's inside that counts...in this case..FACT

More images will be uploaded to this posting as they go in the engine today.


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

I think you bought the wrong Rods.... they say "integra" on them....:laugh:


----------



## jbrown7815 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice build man.. when I get back next month I'll have to check it out...


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

sick ass build dude! :thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok so a little worried about this ring gear. No idea how it happened but do you think it will be alright? I have 3 small chips out of the edge on 3 different teeth. 



They are small but still I wonder if this will be ok for now. Later on I plan on replacing the gear with another. Just looking for some reassurance if this will hold up for a few months. No racing will be done. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

it will be fine


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Ever have one of those days where you know something at some point is going to go wrong? Yea everyone has...Finally get around to building the engine. Everything goes smoothly until BAM! The guy I got my crank from lied to me saying there was already a correct crank oil pump pressed on for 1.8t. NOPE!  It's the FSI one. Sooo a stupid delay. Just ordered one from Integraded....damn it. Rant over

Everything was torqued down too...


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Finally...progress!!

 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Cant wait to see it done! Come out to the volkswagen get togethers when its all done. On 99th and mcdowell, i live in avondale:beer: for being local and we have similar setups, cept i went with precision 6262


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

That is a serious picture, 

i approve!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Cant wait to see it done! Come out to the volkswagen get togethers when its all done. On 99th and mcdowell, i live in avondale:beer: for being local and we have similar setups, cept i went with precision 6262


Nice! I'll be down there soon. That's the turbo I want. Spring time is looking like precision 6262 cea and ie cams! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Finally...progress!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


:heart:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Ya! I just got the last set of i.e. cams  cant wait to get my car back together, waiting on my intake valves and turbo. Itll be nutty


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Ya! I just got the last set of i.e. cams  cant wait to get my car back together, waiting on my intake valves and turbo. Itll be nutty


I'm jelly. I want IE Cams bad. 

I have a set of calico coated main and rod bearings for sale. Never used. Never opened. Couldn't use them due to my crank being turned .010. Asking 120 shipped 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Cant wait to see it done! Come out to the volkswagen get togethers when its all done. On 99th and mcdowell, i live in avondale:beer: for being local and we have similar setups, cept i went with precision 6262


Do you guys have a local regional your on? Looked for a min but pages back and didn't see anything. Either blind or tired..

Build note: Accessory bracket on, oil pump filter housing, both are painted too. Pics to come tomorrow. Between work and school progress is a bit slow. This weekend there is no going out...this has to get done by the end of the month.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

A little slow on the updates but here you go:
Had to take some time off work to get this stuff done. The Engine/Trans are finally in the bay. 

New 42DD Exhaust


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tomorrow I'll tackle the exhaust, wiring, power steering relocation, coolant ball will be deleted, same goes for the washer res. Still need to finish up the wiring for the AFR gauge, and I got this badass GPS tracking system so if in the event someone steals my car I will have full tacking with starter cutout option. :beer: For having her up and running soon.


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

desertdubs_C said:


> A little slow on the updates but here you go:
> Had to take some time off work to get this stuff done. The Engine/Trans are finally in the bay.


that looks terrible, nothing going to work right. You should crate it all up and ship it to me for disposal. :laugh:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

speedkillz said:


> that looks terrible, nothing going to work right. You should crate it all up and ship it to me for disposal. :laugh:


:laugh: HA! This build has taken a lot more time than originally anticipated. Only a couple days away from start up.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Well this is an unexpected problem. The OEM fuel lines are in the way of my ic piping. 


Need a quick fix. Thinking of just bending the hardlines under the piping. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Need a quick fix. Thinking of just bending the hardlines under the piping.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 Meh.. Don't skip out on the details at this point duder. You've got a very clean build going on here :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Meh.. Don't skip out on the details at this point duder. You've got a very clean build going on here :beer:


Thanks. Looks like I'm ordering a billet rail from IE. Just one more part to spruce up the bay. I was going to get one later on but hey..I've done a lot on this build already..why stop now. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

desertdubs_C said:


> Well this is an unexpected problem. The OEM fuel lines are in the way of my ic piping.
> 
> 
> Need a quick fix. Thinking of just bending the hardlines under the piping.


If you were to bend it, the proper way would be to use a tubing bender... Just sayin.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

speedkillz said:


> If you were to bend it, the proper way would be to use a tubing bender... Just sayin.


Yup. I'd also have to separate the two rails from each other. They have that connecting piece. Really shouldn't take too long. My big issue right now is that I'm on a very strict time frame now to get her up and rolling. No later than Sunday. One more day of moving around wiring and making sure everything has a proper torque. Thursday I'll have the front clip back together. I still have to mock up the IC to drill holes and trim the rebar. So close to having this build done..well in running condition. The "build" wont be done for sometime.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

No, we just use the southwest forum on here to talk to eachother and what not. We have gtg's every week as well:thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

When will you be in arizona? I want to see this thing


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> When will you be in arizona? I want to see this thing


I'll be there mid/late April. I hear there are a lot of BT dubs in the area. After I have her up and running there is still a lot I want to get done before Wuste. Just a few months away. Many more months of ramen and pb&j is in my future.

Oh and your car has some wicked parts. It's one thing to see pics online. It's something completely different to view a beautiful bay in person.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah i feel you. Yeah there arent many stock cars around here. Mostly all of the mkivs are big turbo


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Sean and i have been competing, now you will have to join us so we can see how much power we can get outta these things


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Sean and i have been competing, now you will have to join us so we can see how much power we can get outta these things


I accept that challenge  Does Sean have Uni 830? That would make a good base line if the three of us had the same base tune.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

More WERK today! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also put on the front clip, all electrical connections in the engine bay, serp belt, none of which makes for an interesting photo at this point so I'll just share this cut to shape rebar. Kinetic 750hp 3 1/2 in thick IC core. For the record...these rebars are a pain to cut cleanly. Now time for some :beer::beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Well this came out of nowhere...progress will continue tomorrow during the forecasted 56 degree weather. All that is left is mounting the bosh 044, running the feed line and starting her up! 




Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah sean is on uni 630 right now but we r both sending our ecus out to uni to get tuned for the cams and intake manifolds and throttle bodies and such. He will be on uni 830 but he is on e 85. He took that route, but not me. I want my power on pump gas


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Very nice build. :thumbup: Watching


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

She's ALIVE!!! Buuut not without a couple kinks. So apparently I did a noob mistake. The cam timing gear got bent a little from the chain while hoisting...:banghead: Not too big of a deal as I have another sitting on my spare head. Just means a little more time before I'll have her on the road. Didn't realize that metal was so soft. Lesson learned. 

Pics to come soon. I have to go back to work tomorrow..blah all I want to do is take one more day off to get this done! When I started her up for those few moments, idle was very VERY rough. Combination of what a little bit of bad mixed with new good fuel flushing through and new tune/hardware. AFR gauge works like a champ. Pics with full details on how my mistress runs soon.

3" 42DD TBE with 2.0L stroker FTMFW!!! Sounds delicious.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Word to big bird. Sucks u jacked up the gear


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats why theres lift points/eyelets on our cylinder heads:wave:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Thats why theres lift points/eyelets on our cylinder heads:wave:


yes yes yes I know. :facepalm: Kicked myself for that one. Whats a couple more hours of work compared to the months this build has taken? eh, if that was my only fault then I'll be happy. Really not happy with the fuel pump location right now so I think on payday --tuesday-- I'll be getting some new fueling goodies from IE. :laugh: oh how my wallet hates me.

edit: just to clarify. I used the eyelet on the motormount bracket next to the cam gear. the chain put too much pressure on the gear and bent it slightly. No way would I use the gear to lift the engine.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol. Well goodluck. Hopefully the cam isnt bent


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Lol. Well goodluck. Hopefully the cam isnt bent


The cam gear was bent a little. Enough to make the pulley wobble while running. Engine only ran with the bent cam pulley for less than a minute. Just swapped it out with my spare. No more wobble. Fastest timing change EVER. ---for me that is--- 2 hrs. Do need to loosen the tension a little though. Getting a slight whine sound from too much tension. No biggie. I'll fix that tomorrow after work. Only ran her up for about 2 minutes today. Saving the full run for my day off on Wednesday so I have all day to properly break in the new engine.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok so here's a serious question...crankcase pressure. At what point does one need to add more "vents" to relieve pressure? 

Reason I ask is because I believe the combination of too much crankcase pressure and bad journal bearings in my PRECISION turbo. I drove the car last night, only got 2 blocks before something bad happened. Partial throttle, car would not rev over 4600rpm. Boost would not go greater than 14 when wastegate spring is set to 18psi. Should see full boost well before that rpm even under partial throttle. While idling in my driveway there was no smoke. As soon as I get ready to take off I see a nice steady stream of smoke come from the exhaust. Decide to run around the block anyhow. That's when things went all wrong. Seemed as if the car just had no "go" after midrange rpm and then I heard a nasty clunk..then car died. Coasted to the curb. Timing belt was intact, timing correct, no teeth were jumped. What would cause the engine to just die like that? 

Returned to the car in the morning, cranked over right away :screwy: and smoked like Samson from Half Baked. Start tearing things apart as soon as I get to the house. Fresh oil in the compressor housing, IC piping, and burnt nasty oil all throughout the exhaust pooring out the tail pipe. 

Took the engine/trans out in my personal best time 4hrs flat -by myself too-. The rear main seal is soaked and seeped out some oil. Not a lot of oil but enough to grow concern about crankcase pressure. 

Any insight as to why I'm experiencing these problems? All information/knowledge is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ronald Reagan (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like excessive blowby to me. 

Sucks dude. I've been reading bad things about comp turbo's as well. Put Garrett bb Turbo on there, and call it a day.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Ronald Reagan said:


> Sounds like excessive blowby to me.
> 
> Sucks dude. I've been reading bad things about comp turbo's as well. Put Garrett bb Turbo on there, and call it a day.


That's what I was thinking after reading some blowby symptoms. Maybe from not broken in yet?? The engine has rings. Rings were gaped, file fitted according to JE's bore spec formula. Worse case I'm looking at buying a new set of rings, making the gap slightly smaller and a new head gasket. Wish it wasn't 100 for a head gasket..oh the price to pay for being sure.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you stagger the compression rings right? And do you have them in there correctly with the oil scraper ring in the right slot?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Did you stagger the compression rings right? And do you have them in there correctly with the oil scraper ring in the right slot?


Sure did. All the rings were triple checked for assurance of proper installation. I wrote down each ring gap on each cylinder too. For the ring gap I went off of what JE calls for (multiply bore size by XX= ring gap) instead of the Bentley. I could buy a new set of rings, gap them to Bentley spec. That still means new head gasket though. Burning more money


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

This is weird. Do a cylinder leakdown test before you tear anything apart


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Ill take ur SEM and throttle body off ur hands for awhile:thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Were the rings properly placed like the right side facing up. I believe i remember that rings have like a dot on the side that needs to be facing up. But for sure do. The leakdown test. And listen in the oil filler cap and see if/where its leaking from. Then upgrade to a pte bb 6262


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Ill take ur SEM and throttle body off ur hands for awhile:thumbup:


:laugh: You know if I were there in AZ already I would let you try it out. I'll do a leak down test and see what I come up with.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

May i ask what kind of oil you are using?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> May i ask what kind of oil you are using?



I was using non detergent oil to break it in. I think ill switch to Lucas break in oil since I tore it out of the car. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, no synthetic for break in.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Man that sucks about the rear main seal, over the years there have been numerous threads about this same problem... For some reason I think Isaam has a better rear main seal that he used and it helped, but for the life of me I can't find that info:banghead: Hope you solve the problem as I'll be doing a rear main seal after I stroke mine to 2.0, I only want to do it once


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Man that sucks about the rear main seal, over the years there have been numerous threads about this same problem... For some reason I think Isaam has a better rear main seal that he used and it helped, but for the life of me I can't find that info:banghead: Hope you solve the problem as I'll be doing a rear main seal after I stroke mine to 2.0, I only want to do it once


So one thing I forgot to mention before was my loss of vacuum. When I started driving the car I had perfect vacuum ~19. When the car "died" I let it sit overnight. In the morning the car started right away, except this time with only ~2-4Hg vac. So I'm wondering what could have caused this dramatic loss in vacuum? 

Before you ask..yes all my IC piping was secure, vac lines, brake boost line, all connected with no leaks.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Pressure test it


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

That cams will only give u around 6-7 in hg. So the vacuum seems normal. Bump up the idle to 1000 rpm. Did you do a cylinder leakdown test?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait, you dont have cams do you:banghead: my bad. Vacuum leak, and check your compression and do a leakdown test brother. And let us know what the delio is


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Seems like a loss of compression to me, you have to do these checks for us to help you mane


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Seems like a loss of compression to me, you have to do these checks for us to help you mane


haha noted. I will report back with full checks. Thought I would ask just to see if I missed something. Time for some werk and results to follow.. :wave:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> haha noted. I will report back with full checks. Thought I would ask just to see if I missed something. Time for some werk and results to follow.. :wave:


What have you done for break in?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> What have you done for break in?


Breakin didn't even begin when I got this problem. Engine has less than 1 mile on it. Used non detergent motor oil for break in to absorb any little particles and help seat the rings. Engine is going back in tomorrow for all tests. This time I'll use Lucas break in oil. Tearing the engine out at anytime is no big deal as I can do it in just over 3 hrs


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Put the engine in, and drive around town to warm it up(normal stop and go), then get on the highway redline it through the gears in boost, then cruise at vacuum. Repeat several times. This will seat the rings.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Put the engine in, and drive around town to warm it up(normal stop and go), then get on the highway redline it through the gears in boost, then cruise at vacuum. Repeat several times. This will seat the rings.


Just took her out for a spin tonight. Regular stop and go driving for a while. It was hard to not lay down my right foot. After a few miles I drove down the road at a bit more speed/boost. Didn't go to max psi and wont until tomorrow afternoon after work. I have to say though... and WOW I'm inprressed with the power this car initially has. There are a few kinks I need to look into. Blew a IC pipe while on the road, pulled over n put hazards on. At times my brake lights would flicker while the hazards were on... :screwy: This build has been a test of patience and knowledge for me. I'm happy to be near the point of driving the car again everyday. I should be taking some short video clips of breaking in the engine tomorrow. 

The main thing is out of the way. My issue I had initially is 95% resolved. I'm still leaking a slight amount of oil out of my rear main. I do believe it will take a little while for it to seat properly. If anyone has experience changing rear mains, can you comment on this?

Clutchmaster FX850:
Took a few moments to get used to this clutch. When I did, it was incredible. This clutch grabs right away and holds. My shifts are shortened dramatically by my new HPA short shifter.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Good to hear it is working! Now get to az


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to hear your driving it. Full boost/vacuum cruise, repeat.. Only way to properly seat those rings:beer: If you pûssyfoot around with it; they may not seat properly.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Glad to hear your driving it. Full boost/vacuum cruise, repeat.. Only way to properly seat those rings:beer: If you pûssyfoot around with it; they may not seat properly.


How many times would you suggest to repeat?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

codergfx said:


> How many times would you suggest to repeat?


The last time I seated rings on my g60; I took it out, and kinda wooped on it for like 2-3 hrs iirc. Not straight through mind you; but rather alternate between cruising, stop, and go, and romping on it on the highway. 

I drove to Philadelphia about 45 minutes from my house, took the PA turnpike fûcked around on the highway, got to the city and drove around town, then went home on the highway with my foot buried to the carpet! LOL! 

Honestly; I was worried more about the G-Lader than I was the engine! Hahaha! I then pulled it in my garage and drained the oil, and filled it up with Mobil 1. 15-50, drove it for a couple days then drained the oil, swapped the filter, and filled it up with mobil1 15-50 again/


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> The last time I seated rings on my g60; I took it out, and kinda wooped on it for like 2-3 hrs iirc. Not straight through mind you; but rather alternate between cruising, stop, and go, and romping on it on the highway.
> 
> I drove to Philadelphia about 45 minutes from my house, took the PA turnpike fûcked around on the highway, got to the city and drove around town, then went home on the highway with my foot buried to the carpet! LOL!
> 
> Honestly; I was worried more about the G-Lader than I was the engine! Hahaha! I then pulled it in my garage and drained the oil, and filled it up with Mobil 1. 15-50, drove it for a couple days then drained the oil, swapped the filter, and filled it up with mobil1 15-50 again/


Drove the car around for a while tonight...no traction under 80! that's with LSD. Can't wait for a bigger turbo! Really put the peddle down, hopefully I pushed out all the sitting oil in the exhaust from the last "hicup" of spraying oil through the turbine/compressor bearings. At the end there wasn't much oil coming out the exhaust so I think I'm in the clear. Oh and BTW I had to swap out my friend for his CiM gauge cause for the second time mine took a dump :banghead: I'll get in contact them tomorrow about another swap out...bahh. 

Def need a good dyno tune. Idle is a bit rough and she is running rich. That's the next priority on the list, 830cc file on a 2.0L 20v and 870cc injectors. I'll do some logs and post when I can. With the school I'm in I have no free time for the next 5 weeks. So this weekend I'll see about posting up the log runs.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

New FSI coils are a nice addition. Plugs gapped to .040 right now. Ordered up a filler neck and cap to delete the coolant bottle and 20' of 2 gauge cable for the battery relocation. That will all be next weekends project. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Don't hate too much on the engine bay right now..my main concern right now was getting the car in working order so I'll slowly clean things up. On the list to come still is new fuel rail and IE surge tank with braided lines. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Hells yeah. Hows it running?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Hells yeah. Hows it running?


Running real strong. Need to readjust the ebc. High boost is set to 24psi right now. I want it at 26 no more than 27psi. I'm very impressed with the Wavetrac lsd. Almost no torque steer even under the hardest of pulls. Doing my last oil change today switching over to synthetic. Engine now has 120 miles on it. I have now added a BBK to my list of needed parts. The oem sized brakes are fine for normal driving, but with that said...how much "normal" driving do we really do?? I'm looking at summertime or fall for a realistic timeframe to buy new brakes. Shame as these rotors are basically brand new. 

I'll see if I can get someone to film some pulls sometime this week. With the rediculous amounts of homework I have everyday it's hard have play time. Graduate on the 22nd of March, after that I'll have loads of free time before I pcs.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

No diggity, yeah get some videos up!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome schit duder! So ya think the oil consumption thingy is all cleared up?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Awesome schit duder! So ya think the oil consumption thingy is all cleared up?


Yup the source of the problem was a clog --gasket material somehow made its way in the fitting while it was off the car-- in the oil drain. Right where it meets the pan. The clog caused the oil to backup in the turbo housing. With a lack of drain, the oil was forced out both the compressor and turbine housings. One of those attention to detail mistakes. Cleaned up _everything_, checked all lines, and then put it all back together. Immediately upon startup there was a noticeable improvement. It's been all gravy since. I also changed the way I routed my catch can. As you can see from the pic I have the crankcase and vc going into the inlet and outlet going into the intake. After thinking about how positive/negative crankcase pressure is supposed to work, I realized I had a lack of negative crankcase pressure...routing it back into the intake allowed for that vacuum I was missing. The only thing I'm keeping an eye on now is the little bit of oil that seeped from the rear main. I don't have any dripping so I think I'm in the clear. I'm happy I decided to tear the engine/trans out when I did. Working around my work schedule I was able to take everything out, find/fix the issue, re-install, start up and break in the engine all within 5 days.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it all sorted man. So how do you like the setup? Is it what you expected?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Glad to hear you got it all sorted man. So how do you like the setup? Is it what you expected?


Thanks. I'm very happy with the current setup. Even though the turbo is a little journal bearing 50 trim, as a daily driver, I have no complaints. My views may have been a little different if I didn't invest in a lsd. The BFI stage 2 poly mounts bring out a little more shake than I would like. I have however, gotten a very good compliment from a female friend about the vibration. :thumbup::thumbup: The mounts do their job well. Anything over 30mph and vibration is almost non-existent. Overall I'm thoroughly happy with the build so far. 

When I talked to unitronic about my tune a while back, they mentioned I would probably have to dyno tune the car since I installed the 2.0L stroker kit. This came to be true with a lumpy idle and running rich through the rpm range. It at all possible I will dyno tune the car before I make my way to Phoenix in April.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

You'll probably be the highest whp 50trim; with the engine combination you have + a good tune. Should be awesome


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> You'll probably be the highest whp 50trim


 Can't wait to see some hard numbers. I hit 29psi a couple times...just NASTY.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

When u get here we should have a dyno day man, i wanna see what im putting down now. And i know atleast 2 other big turbo 1.8t's that'll be down to go


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

I could wait until I get there. I'll be putting the car on a full size trailer when i move and drive the moving truck. Do you know what shops have what kind of dyno? and how much? I'm sure I'll have the smaller of the big turbo's but with all the other go fast parts I should pull some good numbers. My powerban is good from 3500 all the way to 7500.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

A heads up of what's to come this upcoming weekend. Still waiting for the coolant inline piece but that should be here later today...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

20ft of 2 gauge cable :thumbup: already have a few ft of black 2 gauge for the ground. Though I may hold off on the battery relocation for this idea I have. I want to buy a simple battery box, much like this one: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-890100/ but keep it either polished or carpet the box to match the trunk.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, we usually dyno at arizona dyno chip. Its a dynojet dyno. Also, i have a friend that works at goodspeed so we could dyno there as well. And i believe it is 40-60 dollars for 30 minutes. I dont remember its been like 4 months since we had a dyno day, but it isnt too pricey, and the guy that works at ADC is very cool to us. So it should be a good time, hopefully it doesnt get too hot by then. Last time i dynoed it was 114*F and i made 342 whp on a gt3071r at 20-22 psi with no meth


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Yeah, we usually dyno at arizona dyno chip. Its a dynojet dyno. Also, i have a friend that works at goodspeed so we could dyno there as well. And i believe it is 40-60 dollars for 30 minutes. I dont remember its been like 4 months since we had a dyno day, but it isnt too pricey, and the guy that works at ADC is very cool to us. So it should be a good time, hopefully it doesnt get too hot by then. Last time i dynoed it was 114*F and i made 342 whp on a gt3071r at 20-22 psi with no meth


I say we do a dyno day sometime in May. That gives me enough time to get settled in and temps should still be below boiling. I'm real interested in seeing what numbers I'll pull. The lower elevation of Phoenix will make the new engine happy. How much do you think your pulling now with those cams and bigger turbo?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Had a little bit of fun tonight, and got an unexpected compliment. Driving down the hwy when next to me this supercharged mustang GT wanted to play....from 4th gear pull he didn't just get beat...that mustang got whipped! At least 4 car lengths. We met up at the next stop light and the look on his face was priceless  didn't know the car was supercharged when we going...overboosted a little. 30psi is a tad too much for a jb 50 trim 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I have no idea. I still have a stock intake manifold small port and only 1 meth nozzle and small intercooler and piping so. Its not very efficient. But it pulls pretty hard so i dont know. I want 500.  then i want 600. Then i want 700. Ill never be happy with this thing


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I want quad digit HP numbers eventually. One day...I think with the propper turbo and built head, it can be achieved. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> I think I want quad digit HP numbers eventually. One day...I think with the propper turbo and built head, it can be achieved.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Already has been. Look up user "purple pill" in the drag racing forum.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Already has been. Look up user "purple pill" in the drag racing forum.


Just looked over it. That's an impressive drag car. Honestly don't know where I'll stop with my power goals but I will keep this as a "daily driver" or "weekend driver". As the car stands I have a strong built short block. My spare head will be built this year with IE cams and full valvetrain. With a new turbo, min size of bb 6062, the car should produce some note worthy numbers. It's a never satisfied addiction :laugh:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Enjoy opcorn: 
First one is from a 50 roll. 





From 20 roll to 160mph. Didn't like that road. Lost traction quickly.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks fun dude:thumbup: is that gto stock?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Looks fun dude:thumbup: is that gto stock?


Thanks! :beer: The GTO has exhaust and intake. Other than that he is stock. So I figure ~415whp for the goat. This 50 trim is getting a workout. Can't wait to give this car a proper tune and see some final numbers.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Good schit:beer: That thing is gonna rip once you get it dialed


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Mindfault..those Dyno places around the area, do any of them do good tunes for the 20v? If you could let me know the name of the shop and I'll call them for a tune quote. My uni 870cc file is a bit rough. The past few days I've been running a little lean at part throttle. Still working on my program-->ecu read issue. For some reason I can use VCDS but can't use Unisettings or Lemmiwinks. I've done what Ross-tech says about taking off the smart boot but still not working. 

Side note. I've been thinking I want to monitor my other vitals such as oil temp, oil press, and fuel press. Been thinking of ideas for locations to lay out these gauges. I don't like steering column gauge pods and am not willing to get rid of my double din. My gps is too valuable to me. Any idea's as to where I should put these other gauges? I was thinking of putting them below the A/C controls. Not sure about fitment yet. Still in the idea stages.

Here's a quick video of start up. A little condensation/vapor and oil coming out at start up. It does not do this at every start up. It Will be running rich until I get a proper tune. 






Been pondering taking out the AC system. When I get to phoenix this car will be my "weekend" driver so to dump the ac or not to dump the ac???


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

^no place around here will dyno tune i dont believe. But you can have enough time on the dyno to tweak your file with unisettings and get everything smoothed out. United motorsports will dyno tune you. But as for you ecu not read problem, try a different cable, we had that problem the other day with vcds working but uniswttings not working. It looks like ur already in az? Where the hell are youu?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> ^no place around here will dyno tune i dont believe. But you can have enough time on the dyno to tweak your file with unisettings and get everything smoothed out. United motorsports will dyno tune you. But as for you ecu not read problem, try a different cable, we had that problem the other day with vcds working but uniswttings not working. It looks like ur already in az? Where the hell are youu?


 Thanks for the info man. I'll try my friends cable and a different computer just to rule out my hardware. Not in AZ yet  I'll be there in 28 days though :thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Just in time for the heat


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Finally got the software-->ecu read issue figured out. Adjusted idle to ~980rpm making it much much smoother. Also have a little video of a night time run. Only made the video to experiment on the quality of my little camera. Needless to say, I need a Go Pro :facepalm: Easy going on boost. Hit 25psi for a brief moment but my scanner and radar detector was very active so no high speeds. 
This is just a small clip of the whole video taken tonight. Think I might go buy that GoPro tomorrow.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad you got your issues worked out. Looks like you're having fun. :thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> Glad you got your issues worked out. Looks like you're having fun. :thumbup:


Everyday I ride her is a fun day  Going to do a little bit more trimming on the bumper for a better fit --not where I would like it yet-- Now that I have the software issue figured out I'm going to do some logs this week, turn them into graphs and see what needs adjusting. 

I'm happy I've had these little issues. I think a build that goes flawlessly is no fun. Overcoming problems and learning from them is fun to me.

Took the ac out...needless to say..Made the WORLD of a difference. Smoother all around. Much faster response. I had an issue with my AC system overpressurising so it was putting too much load on the engine --cause unknown atm-- I'm keeping all the components in case I decide to put it back later. Maybe. For now I'll enjoy the engine for what it's capable of.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Well...car randomly died today just as I pulled into a parking space at Walmart. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: Finally started after numerous tries. EPC light was on. I was able to get back to the house safely. After scanning I found the Engine speed sensor fault. Stupid that thing should fail as all its just a damn magnetic pickup. Need to get a replacement ASAP.  FML


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep.. those cps die at the most inopportune times, and usually give bizarre issues before they finally die.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Yep.. those cps die at the most inopportune times, and usually give bizarre issues before they finally die.


I just remembered I still have a spare cps from my 1.8t passat partout. Just got to find that damn thing.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

couldn't find my spare cps so I just ordered it from AutoZone. Came in today, install took less time than jacking up one side of the car. Really helps when you have literally nothing in the way of the cps. After installing she fired up right away  Hope to not change that part for another 100k miles.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Well.. does it run better?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Well.. does it run better?


Indeed she does. Def need to adjust my fueling. Spit out a decent flame hitting it hard out of first while it was still cold. Nice backfire gunshot sound turned some heads. Being in the mist of moving and packing up all my stuff, everytime I want to go log my fuel trims I end up doing something else moving related. Just a couple weeks away from moving so all my focus is elsewhere. Maybe when I get to Phoenix "Mindfault" can help out with the tuning. 

*I have a feeling I'm going to be going through a lot of tires this year* :sly:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

haha especially in this phoenix heat man. its starting to get real warm. but it'll be fun, what day will you be arriving?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

whats ur A/F at idle? what is it at WOT?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

also, the car will run a little more rich when she's cold. so get her up to operating temperature, then do some logs. also log IAT and timing and im sure everything can be worked out, and you can get it running how you would like. the best way to do it is infact hit up that dyno for an hour or so and just tune it until you get what you want out of it. but opcorn::beer: cant wait buddy!


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> whats ur A/F at idle? what is it at WOT?


AFR at idle sits at ~14.5 to 15. Mild acceleration to WOT is right at 13 but as soon as I left off throttle it shoots up to 18 to 22. I may just do a slight adjustment on decel and a full tune when I get there. Dyno numbers here we come! I'm really interested in seeing how those IE cams are you've got.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> haha especially in this phoenix heat man. its starting to get real warm. but it'll be fun, what day will you be arriving?


Bring the heat! I've got a nice new aluminum radiator I need to put in. I'll be there in 2 weeks exactly. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

no doubt man. yeah, sean and i have similar setups. his car is a 337 though, and he has a pte5857 vbanded on e85 with an rmr plenum. i on the other hand have a 6262, t3 flanged 5 speed on pump gas. and last time sean and i raced i pulled on him. but his car is f'ing fast


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

he doesnt have the lag that i do, but also, he doesnt have the top end that i do. so they even out kind of, ya kno?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

also, kevins car at KRmotorwerks is pretty gnarly too. we'll all have to have a gtg when u get here bro


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> also, kevins car at KRmotorwerks is pretty gnarly too. we'll all have to have a gtg when u get here bro


 For sure. It will be a good way to learn the layout of the land. I see myself going through a tank of gas in the first couple days :laugh: You guys will have me beat but I'll at least keep up I think. I can only compete so much with my baby 50 trim. My setup runs out of breath around 7200 for both the head and the turbo. But it gets there with a quickness and a lot of torque... About to change the trans gear oil, then go out for some runs. 

There any weekly meets going on?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Went for a drive today out to Lubbock to meet up with some local dubbers out there. --about 95 mile drive--. Calculated out my hwy mpg out to ~33mpg. Not bad for a built 20v. I'm very happy about those numbers. We took some photo's which I'll post up later in this same post.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Took a couple logs of 3rd gear from 3k rpm to ~6800rpm. Tell me what you think.


----------



## one_eight_turbo (Feb 8, 2012)

this thread should be classified as pornography.... beautiful build sir :beer: cheers


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

one_eight_turbo said:


> this thread should be classified as pornography.... beautiful build sir :beer: cheers


:beer: :thumbup: Thanks!

And thanks to a friend with a helpful tip, I worked out my ecu issue with reading Lambda values in block 032. Going out for some more runs today to see what needs adjusting.


----------



## Boostedwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Be in Arizona this week?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Boostedwolf said:


> Be in Arizona this week?


Yup. Moving in on Thursday. In Surprise.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Did some more logs today...from what I can see, I'm running wicked rich. Def need to advance some timing and adjust the fuel trim:


























Oh and this was done at low boost 22-23psi 3rd gear pull from 3K - 7K ambient temp was 70*F


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea boi, now only if i could get my car outta jail. :-(


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

There is a wednesday night gtg on the west side every wednesday. Check out the. Regional forums. For southwest. All the info is on there. And kevin! Let me know when u can do that w my interfooler


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Yea boi, now only if i could get my car outta jail. :-(


:screwy: Jail?? Car?? Please explain sir


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW!
its been a while since i checked up on this thread here. amazing work. just look through all the pics. very impressive.:thumbup:
what tune do you have?
you said your running a bit rich. does your AFR gauge concur with VAGCOM?


----------



## Boostedwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

mindfaults car had to much to drink so they locked her up for a month and she got charged with assault to a police officer for being too low :laugh:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Bahahah^ it is low. But it should be out the 30th. So we can cruise then go find some murals for picturess


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

But i wont be out until the 8th :-/


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

do you have any pics of the TiAL bov on the cts piping? 
i have the same set up and will be getting a tial valve, just looking for some reference:beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

tirerub said:


> do you have any pics of the TiAL bov on the cts piping?
> i have the same set up and will be getting a tial valve, just looking for some reference:beer:


 Yeah ill snap a pic on my phone in a bit. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

tirerub said:


> do you have any pics of the TiAL bov on the cts piping?
> i have the same set up and will be getting a tial valve, just looking for some reference:beer:


 

Sorry it took a while to post but I have the bov right before the throttle body and 180* from the bov flange is the map sensor. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the picture , just wanted to see how it fits in the space 
:beer:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Lower IT!!!!!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Mindfault said:


> Lower IT!!!!!


 And moments later the ban hammer was brandished


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

hahaha. but for serious. Hey deserttt wanna go to dyno on the 12th or are u busy?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> hahaha. but for serious. Hey deserttt wanna go to dyno on the 12th or are u busy?


 Haha no plans right now man. I'm down. Sean should be going too if he can het his car back together soon. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Dyno day! Will post numbers later. Very interested in seeing what a base uni 870 file does for my car. Still running rich though so numbers might be a bit low. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Schweet!! :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

420whp and 374wtq at 27psi. Once I get the graph ill post it. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

With a 50trim?? Damn! That iss quite nice!!!:thumbup:
Congrats:beer::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

HidRo said:


> With a 50trim?? Damn! That iss quite nice!!!:thumbup:
> Congrats:beer::beer:


Very impressive:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Very impressive:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


This:beer:

Spool must be nice on that stroker. Im happy to see some good results duder; honestly I was expecting to the low-mid 300's that most guys see before things are dialed. You must be pleased


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> This:beer:
> 
> Spool must be nice on that stroker. Im happy to see some good results duder; honestly I was expecting to the low-mid 300's that most guys see before things are dialed. You must be pleased


For sure. All this was on pump 91oct and no meth. Got the email of the graph, when I get home ill post it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

That Unitronic file is legit. Gotta say it:beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's the dyno run from today: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The graph is pretty smooth.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

So upset with my car and unitronics file.:facepalm: left my car at kevins cause it didnt even wanna run. You and sean did great though!


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Can you see why use some misfires? Never getting anything other than ngk. Compression check showed:
Cylinder 1: 180
Cylinder 2: 170
Cylinder 3: 180
Cylinder 4: 180

:banghead: 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Can you see why use some misfires? Never getting anything other than ngk. Compression check showed:
> Cylinder 1: 180
> Cylinder 2: 170
> Cylinder 3: 180
> ...


Copper ONLY


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Copper ONLY


Agreed. My mistake. Bad choice in wanting to experiment with different plugs. Still have a weird vacuum leak issue I need to work out. Ever since the misfires my vacuum has been sitting at 10-15. Before I was at a steady 21-22. On cold starts I have 21 vac but after getting to operating temp I'm at 15 or lower and vac is sluggish to read. No lines are leaking so I'm a little puzzled :screwy:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah buddy, atleast thats all u gotta worry bout


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Yeah buddy, atleast thats all u gotta worry bout


Always something to work on. Need to get things 100% before I do some more tweaking. You get that exhaust issue fixed man?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Nah, i havent even messed with the car at all, i left it in mesa on saturday and havent went back there. My primary o2 isnt reading, and my fuel trims arent adapting, i sent [email protected] my logs and im awaiting his reply. But the o2, and fuel issue is def. The reason my car looked like a freight train. Hopefully i can sort all of this nonsense out and make somewhat decen power. Ima go do some tests on it this weekend. But yeah, like you said, its always something. But im seriously impressed with that fitty trim. What are your power goals?:beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Nah, i havent even messed with the car at all, i left it in mesa on saturday and havent went back there. My primary o2 isnt reading, and my fuel trims arent adapting, i sent [email protected] my logs and im awaiting his reply. But the o2, and fuel issue is def. The reason my car looked like a freight train. Hopefully i can sort all of this nonsense out and make somewhat decen power. Ima go do some tests on it this weekend. But yeah, like you said, its always something. But im seriously impressed with that fitty trim. What are your power goals?:beer:


Progress is slow sometimes bud. After I get water meth I want to break the 500whp barrier with race fuel and tuning. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha, you didnt log you iat's did u? Meth would def. Help, that 50 trim is gonna be worked!


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Haha, you didnt log you iat's did u? Meth would def. Help, that 50 trim is gonna be worked!


Sean did one log I think while I did my last run. I'll see if he can email me the log. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Weird thing happened this morning. The car has been running strong lately but I this morning I get a cylinder 4 misfire. Pull the plug and this is what I get. Gap hasn't changed, set at .040"

Any thoughts?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Plug looks normal. Was it intermittent?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Plug looks normal. Was it intermittent?


 Intermittent for now I suppose. Just drove around the block and got no misfires. This better not be a reoccurring misfire. Really need to drive and do some logs but time is an issue. Going back home on vacation for a couple weeks starting this week so I'll check it all out when I get back. Looking into getting a W/M kit when I get back too...before coils. This summer is going to be brutal without water meth.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

desertdubs_C said:


> Weird thing happened this morning. The car has been running strong lately but I this morning I get a cylinder 4 misfire. Pull the plug and this is what I get. Gap hasn't changed, set at .040"
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


 Why not tighten the gap up a whisker? Perhaps .036 or so.. couldn't hurt, and still a great deal bigger than stock; let alone the "normal" BT plug gap of .028 or smaller.

Just a thought:thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Why not tighten the gap up a whisker? Perhaps .036 or so.. couldn't hurt, and still a great deal bigger than stock; let alone the "normal" BT plug gap of .028 or smaller.
> 
> Just a thought:thumbup:


 I'll give it a shot and post how she runs. While the engine is cooling off I'm doing some detailing and teaching the girlfriend how to clay bar her car 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Well its been a coupme months since my last update. I have plans for Water meth later on this year. This morning something bad happened. I believe my ring gear or multiple gears are stripped. Driving down the road when I hear this awful grinding sound....shift gear, same sound. Not stuck in any gear or unable to put it in any gear. When I start to let off the clutch I can hear the nasty sound of gears grinding. After I get off work I will be draining the fluid into an open drain pan. Ill snap a pic of what I see. Either way this week/weekend ill ne tearing the trans apart again....under the knife she goes....again :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

no bueno:thumbdown:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Well that sucks

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Got it up on jacks last night. Front clip removed and partial wiring removed. Drained the trans and found normal wear :screwy: so im hoping just synchro and shift fork. Picking up a cherry picker tonight and need to norrow some triple square bits before I can remove everything.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

J at THE SHOP would prolly let u borrow his:thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok so I got the engine/trans out today. Found something interesting when I tore into the transmission. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Has anyone ever seen shiny gears? I didn't see anything broken initially but I'm going to look at every tooth of every gear to make sure. This makes me :screwy:


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

Quick unrelated question, where did you end up getting the replacement trigger wheel for your Fsi crank? 
:beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> Quick unrelated question, where did you end up getting the replacement trigger wheel for your Fsi crank?
> :beer:


Got it from the dealership. The part number is stamped right on the trigger wheel. You'll also need to get new screws or weld on the trigger wheel. Those screws are "one time use" and I've heard of cases where the screws have backed out. You can imagine the internal damage that would cause.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

This is what I found. What would cause me to have one disk loose its teeth? And would this be the cause of the grinding sound? I'm trying to determine the root cause of why the friction disk lost its teeth in the first place.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

you have a twin disk?....

never mind. just went back and saw you have the 825.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> you have a twin disk?....
> 
> never mind. just went back and saw you have the 825.


The twin disk has been an awesome clutch. Never slipped and put all the power to the wheels. Maybe a bad throwout bearing or air in the system could have caused this??


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Talked to ClutchMasters today. I'm sending them the clutch tomorrow for inspection. We shall see what happens from here....opcorn: 

The sound I heard was the sound of the friction disk when it lost all its teeth causing it to free spin on the main gear drive spline. I'm sure if I would have continued driving the car it would have destroyed that clutch disk and caused some expensive damage.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

****ty mannn:thumbdown: bigger and better now:wave:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> ****ty mannn:thumbdown: bigger and better now:wave:


Hey Mark you still around?

A little update on the car since it went down in July. I bought the USP steel shift forks, OEM gear oil, 034 motorsport 9lb flywheel, Spec stage 3+ clutch with lightened pressure plate, rewired the engine bay a bit, had to wrap the IC pipe coming straight off the turbo as it was transferring too much heat to the intake manifold, deleted the cat, wrapped the downpipe, and finally installed my mishimoto aluminum radiator. Pics to come. Got a friend here who is going to get me a deal on a snow performance stage 2 water meth kit. Will re Dyno at that point. 

My goal is still to see 500whp off of a 50trim on pump gas. 

Oh after I hit 1000 miles on my Spec clutch I will be doing my personal review comparison between the Clutch Masters 850 twin disk and the Spec Stage 3+. Both had 9lb. aluminum flywheels. I will so with 300 miles on the Spec already, I'm very impressed.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

I've neglected this thread but decided to give it a little update.
Finally got around to getting some logs: 
looks like I'm running too rich. I'm going to record the adjustments I make in unisettings and do the same logs again. 
Ambient air temp was 80*

3rd gear pull:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
4th gear pull:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Stop to 70mph pull:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Went back out a few hours after the first runs of the day and got this:
First was with a 3.0* increase in timing over the uni 870 base file:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Second was with a 3.75* increase, but I forgot to take off the traction control so I did another run which you will see below this one:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
With traction control off at 3.75* increase in timing:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Please repost logs as google docs or excel


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

groggory said:


> Please repost logs as google docs or excel


Will do. Working on that now...


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5FMGOVZoI-VZ3Jvb3Z3SnR5UWM
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5FMGOVZoI-VUFpjMmFEd0NhRzA
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5FMGOVZoI-VX3lkeURsVDVzLVk
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5FMGOVZoI-VZ3Jvb3Z3SnR5UWM
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5FMGOVZoI-VcUlMMERZcEM2X1k

Here are the links for logs. I've never used Google drive like this so if it doesn't work right away bare with me as I fix it.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks.

Condensed it into one excel file

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9842192/desertdubs_C/Logs.xlsx

My notes:

* You are missing your fuel trims (block 32) in every pull. You need to get that sorted. Missing resistors for deletes are the most common reason for this.
* Your AFR looks pretty damn good on the 3rd gear pulls. It's pretty impressive that your AFR looks so good even with your fuel trims missing. However, I bet that if you get your fuel trims in order it's going to improve your idle quality, partial throttle response, and fuel economy
* Your AFR is kinda lumpy on your 4th gear pulls. I'm wondering if you are losing fuel pressure when your fuel consumption is high (high load, high rpm, high boost). You're going rich, so my hypothesis is that your injectors are making up for this with a higher duty cycle. I think another 4th gear pull logging blocks 2+ 31 would show us if your injector duty cycle is nice and linear...or bouncy as it tries to keep your AFR in check.
* Your IAT's are looking awesome. Staying under 37C is pretty awesome. Your intercooler setup seems to be rad.
* I don't know what the acceptable EGT's are...but it seems like they're moving up in a pretty linear way.

Here's some graphs to help put this all together...


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot Greggory. I really appreciate the graphs. If you could point me to a link of how to convert the excel to graph or fill me in on that please. I'm working on educating myself on all things VCDS on my free time. 

It rained early this morning so until the roads dry up I wont be able to do more logs. Wheel spin doesn't do us much good for logging runs. 

As far as the resistors, I have all the deleted items ran to under the steering column where I have a resistor box. I'll check the resistors to see if they are still good, if they are burnt up I'll have to wait until I return home. In Texas right now for training until Thanksgiving. I know I need to get this sorted out before I can get anywhere with proper tuning. 

I'll check blocks 2 and 31 for injector duty cycle and report back. I'll do it in both 3rd and 4th gear. 
Thanks for the comment on the AIT's. I have a CTS 750hp core with 2.5" piping. I know it could be over kill for just a 50 trim but I plan on upgrading the turbo when I finish building my spare cylinder head so the large intercooler core will help in the future. 

I'm also really curious as to how VCDS reads EGTs through the wideband and how compares to using a probe for EGTs.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Best way to start with the excel stuff is to download my excel book I put in the previous post and dissect it.

Maybe I'll do a youtube tutorial sometime on how to convert vag com raw data into readable graphs and stuff


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

groggory said:


> Best way to start with the excel stuff is to download my excel book I put in the previous post and dissect it.
> 
> Maybe I'll do a youtube tutorial sometime on how to convert vag com raw data into readable graphs and stuff


Thanks. I'll do my best to dissect it. There may be already some how to videos on youtube. I'll do some searching.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

No, im on the eastcoast now man. My cam tensioner failed, so my car is parked for the winter. Yup. I love parts failing :facepalm:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyway, im going to cage it, and brace the chassis this winter hopefully. I have a lt of metal at work that isnt inventoried.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Anyway, im going to cage it, and brace the chassis this winter hopefully. I have a lt of metal at work that isnt inventoried.


Racecar?







Mindfault said:


> No, im on the eastcoast now man. My cam tensioner failed, so my car is parked for the winter. Yup. I love parts failing :facepalm:


When did you move out there? Really sucks about parts failing. Always the fastest way to bring a gear head down.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup, re-ringed the bottom end, and about 66 miles after the fresh bottom end, the cam tensioner failed and no more compression. Goodbye single keeper valves. That head had only like 3k miles. Lol. Drove the car all the way from azwith no issue. And all summer with no issue. Then she breaks like a month and a half ago. But. Ill be fixing er up nice this winter. Im stoked about the chassis brace and skid plate and cage though. Then racecar been. Mobbin. A 16v mkii that i bought. I love to it


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Man talk about some bad luck with timing. Are you going to make a thread to document it? 

I want a mkii gti. One day...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, everything will be on my build thread. Mindfault's build build thread


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Yes, everything will be on my build thread. Mindfault's build build thread


haha I'll keep an eye out for it this winter time. I'm finally getting Water Meth with possibly direct port injection this winter. Sean and I will be doing another Dyno day probably in January to see where the cars are. I need to get some issues sorted out so I can read block 032 and fine tune things.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah for sure, direct port would be nice, but i just see it not working as well because it doesnt have mupch time to cool the charge. Air down. Id do direct port and maybe one post intercooler pre throttle body


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68_283

USRT has a sweet little direct port kit I'd like to add to my build. With the turbo I have and stock cylinder head, a pre throttle body wont really be needed. My AIT's don't get too hot, even after heavy driving. It helps having a retarded massive intercooler core.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

desertdubs_C said:


> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68_283
> 
> USRT has a sweet little direct port kit I'd like to add to my build. With the turbo I have and stock cylinder head, a pre throttle body wont really be needed. My AIT's don't get too hot, even after heavy driving. It helps having a retarded massive intercooler core.


Looks pretty sweet to me


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

groggory said:


> Looks pretty sweet to me


I like how it looks to be bolted to the front of the manifold. Having a SEM manifold already makes this all the more tempting to get. Having water meth will take my 50 trim build past the 500whp mark I'm aiming for.


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Back from the thread grave!!! I picked up a PTE 5858 and am having a tubular manifold with open dump built by AFI here in Phoenix. Excited to see what numbers I'll have. 419whp on the 50trim with a CTS kit soooo what kind of numbers will I see? Hmmmm...

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

:beer:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice build! Saw that your selling the CTS kit, looks like that 50 trim has taken a beating 

PM me your best price on the kit, seriously interested :thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Nice build! Saw that your selling the CTS kit, looks like that 50 trim has taken a beating
> 
> PM me your best price on the kit, seriously interested :thumbup:


PM'd! :thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

She's back up an jack stands looking like a 4wheeler. Tearing the engine and trans out tomorrow in preparation for a new engine wiring harness and lots of little fixes. The car will probably be down for a couple months. 

Things that will be done while the car is down:
-tubular manifold with open dump installed
-Precision 5858 turbo
-new (used) engine wiring harness
-Need to start fresh to correct my unknown mistake chopping up the wiring harness. Somewhere in the emissions section there is an open and I can't read my secondary lamba to correctly tune the car. Starting fresh will correct this issue.
-Three new gauges to go in my new 42 DD aluminum gauge panel
-Oil Pressure, Oil Temp, and EGT
-New Kenwood KDC-BT955HD 
-Coilovers - undecided on brand yet
-Hoping to buy new wheels/tires too. Some wider ones. Need to research how wide I can go before I start to loose turning radius. 
-New vac lines and fuel lines throughout the bay.

Probably some more things will be accomplished but those are just what I can think of at the moment. I'm stoked to get back to work on the car.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Hell yeah buddy. I have good faith in this monster. U still on pump gas? With that 5858 you're going to make good power, sir.How much is brad charging yiyou for the tubular?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Hell yeah buddy. I have good faith in this monster. U still on pump gas? With that 5858 you're going to make good power, sir.How much is brad charging yiyou for the tubular?


He gave me the locals deal on the kit. Still on pump gas man, just cant make that switch to e85.

I am going to simplify my coolant system while i have everything out. Looking at other peoples projects for overflow tank ideas. Probably going to weld on a filler neck to my aluminum radiator.

Pictures will come soon; progress is slow while I'm finishing up this semester. 

:thumbup:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

So I decided to tear into the block after seeing a ring of oil all around the head. The fear of a possible blown head gasket was too much so I wanted to take the head off and see what's up. Also, I saw the exhaust valves got a bit hot, justification for further digging.



Then I saw this in the oil pan:
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282998034/" title="CIMG0919 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/11282998034_d7deb1ca7d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0919"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282961073/" title="CIMG0922 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2838/11282961073_d76d5df740.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0922"></a>

Frustrated and worried for the worst I tore it down to just the crank. Below you will see how well the piston rings sealed :thumbup: No discoloration whats so ever on the pistons below the oil ring. I also had a blown water pump o-ring that leaked down to the front main seal. Now while I have everything out I will be ordering everything needed to build a strong head.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282960115/" title="CIMG0918 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7350/11282960115_0f3968e675.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="CIMG0918"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11283267504/" title="CIMG0934 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3671/11283267504_e0ce8c77a0.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="CIMG0934"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11283204965/" title="CIMG0932 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3717/11283204965_89a01a3496.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0932"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11283274354/" title="CIMG0933 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2816/11283274354_3a3e6f72af.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0933"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282889364/" title="CIMG0923 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7447/11282889364_daa846af47.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0923"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282810016/" title="CIMG0924 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/11282810016_7488688634.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0924"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282785086/" title="CIMG0925 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3824/11282785086_98e1402da8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0925"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282807524/" title="CIMG0926 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5512/11282807524_e440a06978.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0926"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282662856/" title="CIMG0928 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/11282662856_a3602d4b1e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="CIMG0928"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282677675/" title="CIMG0927 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3787/11282677675_24028821a6.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="CIMG0927"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11282653656/" title="CIMG0929 by danielfournier, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5474/11282653656_6f188080af.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="CIMG0929"></a>

The engine only has about 14k miles. Too early for a rebuild in my opinion.


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

desertdubs_C said:


> The engine only has about 14k miles. Too early for a rebuild in my opinion.



I would hope so! I know I'm personally not expecting to rebuild 14k intervals..atleast I better not need too

Nice progress :beer:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> I would hope so! I know I'm personally not expecting to rebuild 14k intervals..atleast I better not need too
> 
> Nice progress :beer:


Thanks! I looked over the entire rotating assembly and found zero pieces of metal missing so I'm curious as to where it came from.. Going to look over everything when I take the crank out. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Due to having more than engine content, I have moved my progress thread to the mk iv forum. Eventually it will be a full time line thread when I have time to move pictures and info over. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6972273
vDubGuy - build content (aka RootsNeverDie)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

